# vorgehensweise beim einsetzen neuer fische



## elkop (12. Apr. 2013)

hallo teichler,
ich bekomme nächste woche einen kleinen schwarm regenbogenelritzen.
nun wollte ich mich noch mal vergewissern, wie ich die kleinen in den teich setze, so dass ich ihnen den umzug so angenehm wie möglich mache?


----------



## canis (12. Apr. 2013)

*AW: vorgehensweise beim einsetzen neuer fische*

Das wichtigste ist, das Umsetzen möglichst sanft zu machen, damit sich die Fische an ihre neue Umgebung gewöhnen können. Das heisst, sie dürfen etwa keine Temperaturschocks erleiden. 

Im WWW finden sich massenhaft Anleitungen dazu, wobei die meisten etwas das Richtige raten. Siehe z.B. hier:
http://www.asklubo.com/de/garten-natur/fische-in-den-gartenteich-einsetzen-was-muss-man-beachten

Auch hier im Forum wurden entsprechende Fragen schon oft gestellt. Man benutze die Suche...


----------



## bekamax (12. Apr. 2013)

*AW: vorgehensweise beim einsetzen neuer fische*

Hallo Elke,

eigentlich einfach: Damit ich kein Fremdwasser in den Teich bekomme, gehe ich so vor: Ich gebe den Sack mit Wasser und Tieren in ein kleines Gefäß (kleinerer Eimer) und lasse vorsichtig Wasser und Fische in dieses Gefäß.
Dann stelle ich dieses Gefäß ins Flachwasser zur Temperaturanpassung, und gebe immer mehr Teichwasser zur Angewöhnung an dieses dazu. Dafür nehme ich mir mindestens eine halbe Stunde Zeit. Jo, und dann mit Kescher umsetzen. Das ist alles.

Liebe Grüße aus der Weststeiermark,
Karin, die sich freut, dass es Notropis jetzt auch in Österreich zu kaufen gibt!


----------



## wp-3d (12. Apr. 2013)

*AW: vorgehensweise beim einsetzen neuer fische*



elkop schrieb:


> nun wollte ich mich noch mal vergewissern, wie ich die kleinen in den teich setze, so dass ich ihnen den umzug so angenehm wie möglich mache?



Hallo Elke,

wenn die Tiere aus einem Teich kommen, geschieht die Umsetzung wie beschrieben.

Kommen die Tiere aus einer Dampfaufzucht ist es für die Fische auf keinen Fall angenehm. 

Aber auch bei Regenbogenelritzen aus kühler Winterhälterung sollte das Teichwasser beim Einsetzen schon 15°C haben.

vom 29.03.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/83
.


----------



## elkop (13. Apr. 2013)

*AW: vorgehensweise beim einsetzen neuer fische*

danke, danke, danke.
da ist mir schon sehr geholfen. ich hoffe, es klappt alles.
füttert man die elritzen eigentlich, oder behandelt man sie so wie __ moderlieschen, die bei mir eher wenig bis kaum gefüttert werden?


----------



## Christine (13. Apr. 2013)

*AW: vorgehensweise beim einsetzen neuer fische*

Hallo Elke,

änder doch mal bitte Dein Profil, denn "mini-biotop mit zugewanderten tieren. natur pur." und Besatz "0" stimmt ja wohl kaum.

Und auch wenn Du es nicht hören möchtest, weder __ Moderlieschen noch Notropis haben auf Dauer etwas in einem 400 l Becken verloren. Insbesondere die Notropis wohnen in ihrer Heimat in Bachläufen, d.h. sie lieben die Strömung. Was sich hier sehr gut sehen lässt:
[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZoRuB8xp3x0[/yt]
[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iS3rLDzECnU[/yt]


----------



## HÃ¼bi_imp (13. Apr. 2013)

*AW: vorgehensweise beim einsetzen neuer fische*

Grüße!!! __ Moderlieschen fühlen sich in Teichen sehr wohl !!!!!!!!! und überleben in jeder Pfütze !!!!


----------



## koifischfan (14. Apr. 2013)

*AW: vorgehensweise beim einsetzen neuer fische*

Leben und Überleben ist aber etwas völlig Anderes!


----------



## bayernhoschi (14. Apr. 2013)

*AW: vorgehensweise beim einsetzen neuer fische*

Ich halte es da wie Christine.

@Hübi:Tolles Profil


----------



## elkop (16. Apr. 2013)

*AW: vorgehensweise beim einsetzen neuer fische*

hallo christine,

danke, du hast ja mit allem recht. 
die regenbogenelritzen kommen aber nicht in meinen teich, sondern in den meiner freundin und nachbarin und sind ein geschenk von mir an sie. ich weiß, ich hätte das erklären sollen, dachte aber, ich brauche nur die info, denn ich wollte nicht, dass sie die kleinen einfach in ihren teich kippt.

übrigens, heute habe ich den kleinen schwarm abgeholt und auch fachgerecht, wie von euch beschrieben, in den teich entlassen. dort schwärmeln sie schon munter herum und fressen auch schon ein bisschen trockenfutter.


----------



## Christine (16. Apr. 2013)

*AW: vorgehensweise beim einsetzen neuer fische*

Hallo Elke, dann bin ich aber beruhigt


----------



## Shubunkin7 (17. Apr. 2013)

*AW: vorgehensweise beim einsetzen neuer fische*

Hallo,

erstmal Grüße an alle. Bin neu hier.

Zum Thema:
Ich habe auch 6 __ Moderlieschen im Teich. Die lieben meinen Teicheinlauf weil dort die Strömung für sie optimal und sehr stark ist.


----------



## Eifelgold (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: vorgehensweise beim einsetzen neuer fische*

Hallihallo, 

lange war ich nicht mehr hier im Forum ( der Winter war zu lang...)  aber nun regt sich wieder eifriges Leben im und am Gartenteich. Aus dem Winterschlaf erwacht sind unsere drei letzverbliebenen Goldorfen, die- wie ich ja schon mal schrieb, völlig autark in unserem Naturteich leben. Sie werden nicht von uns gefüttert und müssten bald ein stolzes Alter von ca. 30? Jahren haben... ( Opa hatte sie damals mal eingesetzt)

So- und nun zu meiner Frage, die ich hier gerne stellen möchte, gebe aber zu, dass ich die Suchfunktion nicht wirklich bemüht habe( Asche über mein Haupt!)

Gerne würde ich den 3 Goldorfen neue 'Kumpels' gönnen- sprich, wieder 3-4 junge Goldorfen dort hinein'pflanzen'. Nun gibt es ja auch onlineshops, die Fische ( nach eigener Aussage 'tierfreundlich') versenden. Stimmt das? Oder ist es nicht eine Quälerei für diese entzückenden Lebewesen?

Ich stelle diese Frage mal an die Runde- Ihr habt doch sicher Erfahrungen damit und gerne erwarte ich Euer Pro- oder Contra. 

Ich möchte halt alles richtig machen und verabscheue Tierquälerei. 

Zusatzfrage: Wenn dann irgendwann( hoffentlich bald) neue Goldorfen da sind- muss ich sie zur autarken Lebensweise erziehen, oder soll ich mit Fischfüttern beginnen und es dann langsam ausschleichen lassen?

Wie gesagt, die drei Dicken bei uns sehen nicht aus, als würde ihnen etwas fehlen...

Bin auf Eure Meinungen, Tipps etc.. gespannt!

Danke schonmal- LG sagt Eifelgold


----------



## TreeFan (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: vorgehensweise beim einsetzen neuer fische*

30 Jahre? Das ist doch ein mehr als stattliches Alter, oder? Wie alt können die werden? Und die leben so autark, dass du sie nicht füttern musst? Das habe ich bis jetzt auch noch nicht gehört. Jeden Falls nicht von Fällen in denen nicht zugefüttert wurde. Aber so ist das natürlich super!


----------



## Christine (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: vorgehensweise beim einsetzen neuer fische*

Hallo Eifelgold,

ein seriöser Versandhändler verschickt nur mit einem Paketservice, der eine Lizenz für den Transport lebender Tiere hat. 
Sie werden anständig mit Sauerstoff versehen verpackt und innerhalb 24 Stunden geliefert. Deshalb finden solche Transporte häufig nur am Wochenanfang statt und man muss garantiert vormittags bis zu einer bestimmten Uhrzeit zuhause sein. 
Dementsprechend kostet so ein Versand so zwischen 25,- bis 35,- EUR.
Es versteht sich von selbst, das der Tierfreund, der z.B. in Passau wohnt nicht unbedingt den Händler in Flensburg bevorzugt (Beispiel!), sondern erst einmal in der Nähe schaut.

Bei Deiner Teichgröße und Teichalter brauchst Du den neuen wohl keine Starthilfe zu geben. Spätestens, wenn das erste Insekt landet, schnappen die zu. Gar nicht erst verwöhnen 

Hallo Treefan,

es ist aber immer eine Frage der Fischmenge und der Teichgröße. 
Eifelgold hat drei Orfen auf eingefahrene 70.000 Liter, da ist es mit der Selbstversorgung überhaupt gar kein Problem. 
Ein anderer User hat vielleicht 10 Koi in funkelnagelneuen 15.000 Litern - die brauchen natürlich Futter.
Das kann man also nicht pauschalisieren. Doch das Zufüttern wird in Wirklichkeit oft übertrieben und dient mehr dem Spaß des Fischhalters als dem Wohl des Fisches.

Die Lebenserwartung der Fisch ist sehr verschieden. Grob gesehen kann man wohl sagen: Je größer die Art, desto älter können sie werden. Wenn man sie lässt.
Rein theoretisch sind zum Beispiel __ Störe da die absoluten Rekordhalter - die Wirklichkeit sieht leider anders aus. Die einen sterben in unzulänglichen Teichen, die anderen werden bei lebendigem Leib ausgeweidet, weil irgendjemand die Devise ausgegeben hat, Kaviar wäre eine Delikatesse.(


----------



## Eifelgold (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: vorgehensweise beim einsetzen neuer fische*

Liebe Blumenelse,

herzlichen Dank für die Antwort. Ok, dann werde ich mal einen seriösen Händler im Eifeler Umland aussuchen..
Da ich selbst leider nicht mobil bin, bin ich eigentlich der 'typische' Online-shop- Kunde, aber bei Tieren hatte ich da schon große Skepsis. 

Danke auch für den Tipp mit dem 'nicht Verwöhnen'. Ja, so werde ich das machen, denn hier ist ein kolossaler Artenreichtum an Insekten etc...

Hallo Treefan, ja, der Teich ist recht groß und die Zahl der Fische hatte sich in den letzten Jahren von 7 auf 3 reduziert, sie starben eines natürlichen Todes im Methusalemalter....
Da die 7 prima zurechtkamen, wollte ich quasi auch wieder diese Anzahl haben. 

So, dann suche ich mal....

LG!

Eifelgold


----------



## TreeFan (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: vorgehensweise beim einsetzen neuer fische*

Super vielen Dank für eure netten und ausführlichen Antworten! Ich dachte, als ich es geschrieben habe, dass die Frage schon etwas doof ist und daraufhin eine komische Reaktion kommt. Aber super vielen Dank! Echt nett von euch!


----------

